# Smokin-It Model 2



## shrews824 (Aug 31, 2017)

Just pressed the button and ordered a Smokin-It Model 2.  I absolutely cannot wait to get this thing!!!  I've done a ton of research and have compared and really feel the Smokin-It is going to suit my needs.  Sure hope I'm correct in that assumption!!!


----------



## jfsjazz (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm currently using my second Smokin-It smoker, the 2d, after smoking with the #1 for almost 5 years.  No regrets!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 31, 2017)

It's just too easy to hit that enter button & order all kinds of stuff.

Especially with Amazon, buy with one click!

Congrats on the new smoker!

Looking forward to seeing it in action!

Al


----------



## shrews824 (Aug 31, 2017)

jfsjazz said:


> I'm currently using my second Smokin-It smoker, the 2d, after smoking with the #1 for almost 5 years.  No regrets!


May I ask what happened to the first one?  Did you just need a bigger size or something?


----------



## shrews824 (Aug 31, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> It's just too easy to hit that enter button & order all kinds of stuff.
> 
> Especially with Amazon, buy with one click!
> 
> ...


No doubt about it.  I went back and forth and finally just said, "Heck with it!!!"  It can't get here quick enough!


----------



## jfsjazz (Aug 31, 2017)

Yes, Shrews, I simply wanted a bigger smoker.  The Model 1 probably would have lasted many more years for me.  It is now smoking at the home of one of my friends' sons who is delighted to be in the smoking world with us!!


----------



## shrews824 (Aug 31, 2017)

jfsjazz said:


> Yes, Shrews, I simply wanted a bigger smoker.  The Model 1 probably would have lasted many more years for me.  It is now smoking at the home of one of my friends' sons who is delighted to be in the smoking world with us!!


Gotcha.  Well, I'm glad to hear that and I'm hoping mine will last for many, many years.  I really needed to step my game up and get a decent smoker.  My little Masterbuilt has about had it!


----------



## old sarge (Sep 1, 2017)

These smokers are built really well; one could say heavy duty.  And with a 3 year warranty, you can rest easy. Enjoy!


----------



## shrews824 (Sep 2, 2017)

old sarge said:


> These smokers are built really well; one could say heavy duty.  And with a 3 year warranty, you can rest easy. Enjoy!


Awesome.  Thank you so much @old Sarge!!!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shrews824 (Sep 8, 2017)

Got my Model 2 seasoned.  Now, I'm ready to throw something on this weekend!!!  Can't wait. 













smokin-it model2.jpg



__ shrews824
__ Sep 8, 2017


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 8, 2017)

Congratulations! I'm a little jelly...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A quick question... For those with the Smokin-it, what kind of smoking times do you get before reloading? And is there enough air flow for using an AMNPS or is that even a better or alternate?


----------



## old sarge (Sep 8, 2017)

I don't reload. 3 to 6 ounces  wood chunks at the start and that is it.  Some folks use the  AMNPS for cold smoking. They remove the wood box and drip tray to improve airflow.


----------



## shrews824 (Sep 11, 2017)

Well, I ran my new Smokin'-It Model 2 twice this weekend for my first smokes.  On Saturday I did a full rack of St. Louis Style Ribs and I thought they turned out pretty well actually.  On Sunday I did a 5lb. pork loin.  I smoked it for 3 hours at 225 and it came out just a tad overdone.  It was still edible and decent, but not quite how I like it.  Probably should have only smoked for 2.5 hrs.  I'll just have to work with it a bit more to fine tune it.  Either way, I had a great time running the smoker and am looking forward to getting back at it this coming weekend.  I'm thinking maybe I'll do a Boston Butt or a chicken or something.  Can't wait.


----------



## old sarge (Sep 11, 2017)

Some folks will brine a loin before smoking due their being so lean. You could add a small loaf pan with water next to the wood box. Your thoughts of less time should work. It can take some experimenting with cuts, temperature and time to dial everything in to just the way you like it.


----------



## shrews824 (Sep 11, 2017)

old sarge said:


> Some folks will brine a loin before smoking due their being so lean. You could add a small loaf pan with water next to the wood box. Your thoughts of less time should work. It can take some experimenting with cuts, temperature and time to dial everything in to just the way you like it.


Definitely,  I didn't really have any trouble with my loins on my old Masterbuilt smoker.  Like you said, with the new smoker I'll just have to play around with it and see how it reacts to different times/temps.  And yeah, I put a pan of water in the smoker (always did with my old one too.  Just a habit I guess).


----------



## mark4mn (Sep 11, 2017)

I have been cold smoking in my #2 and now #3 for 5 plus years. There is no need for an AMNPS. Get the cold plate and follow the instructions. It is the only time I use chips vs chunks. I have smoked salt, cheese, jerky, chipotles, and fish with no issues.

My 2 cents worth......

Mark


----------



## shrews824 (Sep 12, 2017)

Mark4mn said:


> I have been cold smoking in my #2 and now #3 for 5 plus years. There is no need for an AMNPS. Get the cold plate and follow the instructions. It is the only time I use chips vs chunks. I have smoked salt, cheese, jerky, chipotles, and fish with no issues.
> 
> My 2 cents worth......
> 
> Mark


Awesome.  Thanks for the suggestion.  I might look into the cold plate and see what it's all about.


----------



## shrews824 (Sep 18, 2017)

Smoked a 5lb. chicken on my Model 2 yesterday and it turned out great!!!  Just coated with Olive Oil and added a generic all-purpose recipe for a rub I found on the Net and smoked at 225 with cherry wood chunks for about 3:15.  Temp hit 165, pulled off and wrapped for 15-20 minutes.  Turned out a very crispy skin.  It was juicy and tasted amazing.  I'm really loving this smoker so far.  I can't wait to fire it back up again this coming weekend.   













smokedchicken.jpg



__ shrews824
__ Sep 18, 2017


----------



## old sarge (Sep 18, 2017)

That looks nice and tasty. Congratulations!


----------



## shrews824 (Sep 18, 2017)

old sarge said:


> That looks nice and tasty. Congratulations!


Appreciate it!!!


----------



## runway1 (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm thinking of this unit myself but I saw this review here on SMF.  Makes sense and gives me concern.  What do you think about this?

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?showcase/smokin-it-model-2-electric-smoker.8699/reviews

*My biggest concern with the unit however (and I have used mine for a LONG time) is the lack of damper controls. So what you end up with is something called the "burp" when smoking with this unit. The "burp" is caused by your wood source demanding oxygen inside the cook chamber and not having enough-so as a result the burning wood attempts to draw it's oxygen from the exhaust hole in the top of the unit. The manufacturer most likely does not add a damper because they want to protect the electronics/burner in the unit from extreme temperature fluctuations.  This problem is well documented on the "smokin-it" forums. 
*
There are a few solutions. 1-You can ramp up the temperature of your smoker slowly and this will extend the burn time of your wood source causing a less oxygen demanding fire 2-You can wrap your wood pieces or chips in aluminum foil and poke a few holes around them-this serves the purpose of choking oxygen at the source of the fire.

_*Either way you look at it, you cannot and WILL NOT get optimal smoke flow/quality with this unit. Those who cook on them are used to it. You only need anywhere from 2-5oz of wood depending on what you're cooking and regardless of what kind of wood or how much you ALWAYS END UP WITH THICK, WHITE SMOKE-NOT THE THIN, BLUE SMOKE needed for optimal BBQ. Sure, you can cook some good tasting BBQ but anyone with oxygen controls to their fire will have the upper hand over this unit.*_


----------



## shrews824 (Nov 14, 2017)

runway1 said:


> I'm thinking of this unit myself but I saw this review here on SMF.  Makes sense and gives me concern.  What do you think about this?
> 
> http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?showcase/smokin-it-model-2-electric-smoker.8699/reviews
> 
> ...



Sure, I've experienced the burp.  When the smoker first gets going the smoke is a bit unpleasant in the fact that it's thick, white, and billowy.  However, once the burp happens, usually after 20 minutes or so from my experience (if at all), it settles into the "thinner" smoke.  Honestly, I have yet to notice any foul flavor or bitterness because of it.  I've smoked on my Model #2 14 times since I received it Labor Day weekend.  Long smokes (pulled pork), short smokes (swordfish steaks) and many others in between.  Some with a more refined and expert palate may be able to distinguish off putting flavors, but I cannot.  I'm in no way claiming to be a BBQ expert either.  Far from it as a matter of fact.  I still have tons to learn.      

Now, I didn't decide on this unit so I could enter BBQ competitions or anything like that.  I wanted a unit that was better than what I had; easier to maintain temp; turn out some good BBQ; a quality build, and would be the right size and convenience for me and my small family.  Without a doubt, there are products out there that out perform the Smokin' It models, but for the price and the quality of build my Model #2 is perfect for me.  I guess it really depends on what you are looking for out of your smoker.  

I hope this helped somewhat.  Let us know what you decide.  I'm eager to hear what you pick up!!!

Happy smokes!!!
Scott


----------



## old sarge (Nov 15, 2017)

Well said Scott.


----------

